
Show HN: k-redux-router (on route = one code) - fabienjuif
https://goo.gl/oWqARA
======
fabienjuif
Extract of the README.md

> The lib was created to simplify our routes usages. This is done by matching
> an uniq code to a route (we never identify a route to its href).

This lib allows us, via bindings, to use path params and query params, and
context informations on top of that. context informations are the data you are
putting in route definitions, like "is this route public?"

So this lib aims to simplify the maintenance of your routes:

We use uniq route code to identify routes, meaning that if you change related
href your code is not impacted We describe routes as nested components We
allow to put context informations into routes definition context informations
are copied from parent to children and can be overwritten, meaning that you
can put a isPublic: false flag on a parent (and only on a parent), and all
your children will have this isPublic: false set.

